# How can I back up to a iPad mini?



## MixPix (May 2, 2015)

How can I back up from a EOS 60D to a iPad mini? I am travelling abroad in June and want to keep backups on my iPad mini but don't know how. My camera download cable is Canon to USB but there is no USB connection on the iPad.


----------



## dcm (May 2, 2015)

You might look into the Lightning to USB camera adapter or the Lightning to SD card camera adapter on the Apple store. They are listed as accessories when you purchase an iPad. $29 if I remember correctly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2015)

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


----------



## dcm (May 2, 2015)

dcm said:


> You might look into the Lightning to USB camera adapter or the Lightning to SD card camera adapter on the Apple store. They are listed as accessories when you purchase an iPad. $29 if I remember correctly.



BTW: I prefer the SD card adapter so I don't have to carry the USB cable with me. I had both on an earlier iPad with the 30 pin connector. SD was much faster than USB for 32Gb or less cards. For some reason 64Gb cards are much slower. Only have the Lightning SD adapter for my iPad Air.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 2, 2015)

You can back up to a factory iPad pretty easily. The hard part is getting them back off unmolested. You can jailbreak an iPad to allow better file copy support and add support for an external hard drive or usb stick. Then you just use the iPad to copy the files from one media to the other. You can do this with most android based phones and with some jury rigging you can even do it with a blackberry.

Apple sort of cripples the ability to copy images around which makes the iPad or iPhone the less desired route for image backup.

If that is a serious need then you might consider a cheap android based or windows based tablet. Copying files does not require much hardware and I would expect you can get something that does the job for around 200 bucks.


----------



## 9VIII (May 5, 2015)

MixPix said:


> How can I back up from a EOS 60D to a iPad mini? I am travelling abroad in June and want to keep backups on my iPad mini but don't know how. My camera download cable is Canon to USB but there is no USB connection on the iPad.



Just get a small X86 system (intel/AMD based laptop/tablet).

I've been trying to function with just mobile operating systems for the last six months and it's a nightmare.
With an X86 device you'll be editing on the road and best of all have access to a web browser that doesn't act like a schizophrenic epileptic with cerebral palsy.


----------



## TheJock (May 12, 2015)

I’m sure you can use EyeFi cards in camera, then transfer over using Eos Remote app on the iPad.


----------

